# My exams are in 3 weeks



## Cookie_Monster

Can someone please translate this letter to their language!:

'Hello, how are you? I am fine. My exams are in 3 weeks so i have been studying hard! There is nothing much going on here at the moment. Just resting and preparing for a new week.....well i hope you are fine and i will chat with you soon!'

THANK-YOU IN ADVANCE!


----------



## mari.kit

Cookie_Monster said:
			
		

> Can someone please translate this letter to their language!:
> 
> 'Hello, how are you? I am fine. My exams are in 3 weeks so i have been studying hard! There is nothing much going on here at the moment. Just resting and preparing for a new week.....well i hope you are fine and i will chat with you soon!'
> 
> THANK-YOU IN ADVANCE!


 
here's in Filipino:

_"Hello, kamusta ka na? Mabuti naman ako. Sa ika-tatlong linggo na ang aming pagsusulit kaya nga ako'y nag-aaral ng mabuti. Wala naman masyadong pangyayari sa mga oras na ito. Nagpapahinga lang at naghahanda para sa panibagong linggo.. Sana nasa mabuti 'kang kalagayan at mag-usap nalang tayo sa susunod!"_

regards


----------



## Tino_no

In Spanish:
Hola, ¿Cómo estás? Yo estoy bien. Mis exámenes son en 3 semanas por lo que he estado estudiando duro. **No está sucediendo mucho aquí por el momento*. Solo descansando y preparándome para una nueva semana... Bueno espero que estés bien y chatearé contigo pronto.

*Please wait for another suggestions, no soy bueno traduciendo de inglés a español pero sí a viceversa.


----------



## mahaz

Cookie_Monster said:
			
		

> Can someone please translate this letter to their language!:
> 
> 'Hello, how are you? I am fine. My exams are in 3 weeks so i have been studying hard! There is nothing much going on here at the moment. Just resting and preparing for a new week.....well i hope you are fine and i will chat with you soon!'
> 
> THANK-YOU IN ADVANCE!


 

Here in *Urdu*.
salam, kiya haal hai? mai theek hon. teen haftay baad meray imtihan han isi liye mai bohat ziada parh rahi/raha hon. is k ilawa abhi kuch karnay k liye nahi hai. sirf aaram or aglay haftay ki tayari...... bus mai umeed karti/karta hon k tum khairyat se ho gay aur mai jald hi tum se baat cheet karon gi/ga.


NOTE: Urdu is not written with English Alphabets. But here i wrote it in Alphabets n this is called Roman Urdu & this style is common for writing on net..


----------



## _sandra_

Hi Cookie monster,


> Can someone please translate this letter to their language!:
> 
> 'Hello, how are you? I am fine. My exams are in 3 weeks so i have been studying hard! There is nothing much going on here at the moment. Just resting and preparing for a new week.....well i hope you are fine and i will chat with you soon!'
> 
> THANK-YOU IN ADVANCE!



Cześć, co słychać? U mnie wszystko w porządku. Mam egzaminy za 3 tygodnie, więc ostatnio sporo się uczyłem. Nie za wiele teraz się tu dzieje, odpoczywam i przygotowuje się na następny tydzień. Mam nadzieję, że wszystko ok, do usłyszenia niedługo!

Best rergards, 
Sandra


----------



## amikama

Cookie_Monster said:
			
		

> Can someone please translate this letter to their language!:
> 
> 'Hello, how are you? I am fine. My exams are in 3 weeks so i have been studying hard! There is nothing much going on here at the moment. Just resting and preparing for a new week.....well i hope you are fine and i will chat with you soon!'
> 
> THANK-YOU IN ADVANCE!


Here's my try in Hebrew:

If you're boy:
שלום, מה שלומך? שלומי טוב. יש לי מבחנים בעוד 3 שבועות ואני לומד קשה! כאן לא קורה הרבה כרגע. אני רק נח ומתכונן לשבוע חדש... טוב, אני מקווה ששלומך טוב ואדבר איתך בקרוב! א

If you're girl:
שלום, מה שלומך? שלומי טוב. יש לי מבחנים בעוד 3 שבועות ואני לומדת קשה! כאן לא קורה הרבה כרגע. אני רק נחה ומתכוננת לשבוע חדש... טוב, אני מקווה ששלומך טוב ואדבר איתך בקרוב! א


----------



## Whodunit

Cookie_Monster said:
			
		

> Can someone please translate this letter to their language!:
> 
> 'Hello, how are you? I am fine. My exams are in 3 weeks so i have been studying hard! There is nothing much going on here at the moment. Just resting and preparing for a new week.....well i hope you are fine and i will chat with you soon!'
> 
> THANK-YOU IN ADVANCE!


 
German:
"*Hallo, wie geht's dir? Mir geht's gut. In 3 Wochen habe ich Prüfung, also muss ich rmal richtig lernen. Hier ist im Moment nicht viel los, nur ein bisschen abhängen und mich auf die nächste Woche einstellen ... Nun ja, ich hoffe, dir geht's auch gut und wir werden ja bald mal miteinander chatten.*"


----------



## Whodunit

mahaz said:
			
		

> Here in *Urdu*.
> salam, kiya haal hai? mai theek hon. teen haftay baad meray imtihan han isi liye mai bohat ziada parh rahi/raha hon. is k ilawa abhi kuch karnay k liye nahi hai. sirf aaram or aglay haftay ki tayari...... bus mai umeed karti/karta hon k tum khairyat se ho gay aur mai jald hi tum se baat cheet karon gi/ga.
> 
> 
> NOTE: Urdu is not written with English Alphabets. But here i wrote it in Alphabets n this is called Roman Urdu & this style is common for writing on net..


 
Would you mind "translating" that text into typical Urdu writing?


----------



## Jana337

Cookie_Monster said:
			
		

> Can someone please translate this letter to their language!:
> 
> 'Hello, how are you? I am fine. My exams are in 3 weeks so i have been studying hard! There is nothing much going on here at the moment. Just resting and preparing for a new week.....well i hope you are fine and i will chat with you soon!'
> 
> THANK-YOU IN ADVANCE!



Czech: Ahoj, jak se máš? Já se mám dobře. Za tři týdny mám zkoušky, takže se pilně učím. Momentálně se nic moc neděje. Jen odpočívám a připravuji se na příští týden. Doufám, že se máš dobře a že si brzo popovídáme.

Jana


----------



## mahaz

amikama said:
			
		

> Here's my try in Hebrew:
> 
> If you're boy:
> שלום, מה שלומך? שלומי טוב. יש לי מבחנים בעוד 3 שבועות ואני לומד קשה! כאן לא קורה הרבה כרגע. אני רק נח ומתכונן לשבוע חדש... טוב, אני מקווה ששלומך טוב ואדבר איתך בקרוב! א
> 
> If you're girl:
> שלום, מה שלומך? שלומי טוב. יש לי מבחנים בעוד 3 שבועות ואני לומדת קשה! כאן לא קורה הרבה כרגע. אני רק נחה ומתכוננת לשבוע חדש... טוב, אני מקווה ששלומך טוב ואדבר איתך בקרוב! א


 
Hey Amikama,
would you like to re-write your translation into English? I mean that can you please right your Hebrew language's pronounciation  in English...like i did. So that we could read what ypu have written..


----------



## Samaruc

Valencian-Catalan (free, not very literal, translation):

Hola, com estàs? Jo estic bé. Tinc els exàmens en tres setmanes i per això he estat estudiant dur! Ara per ara no hi ha res d'especial per ací. Només descansant i preparant-me per a una nova setmana... Bé, espere que estigues bé i que xategem prompte!


----------



## elroy

Arabic:​​*مرحبا، كيف حالك؟ انا بخير. عندي امتحانات بعد ثلاثة اسابيع ولذلك اني ادرس باجتهاد! ليس من *​*الكثير يحدث هنا في الوقت الحالي. اني فقط استريح واتحضر لأسبوع جديد. اتمنى *​*!ان تكون بخير. سأتحدث معك **عن قريب*​ 
*Transliteration:*

to a male: _Marhaban, kayfa haaluka? Ana bikhayrin. 'Indi imtihaanaatun ba'da thalaathati asaabii'in wa lithaalika inni adrusu bijtihaadin! Laysa min al-kathiiri yahduthu huna fil-waqti l-haaliy. Inni faqat astariihu wa atahaddaru li'usbuu'in jadiidin. Atamanna an takuuna bikhayrin. Sa'atahaddathu ma'aka 'an qariib!_

to a female: _Marhaban, kayfa haaluki? Ana bikhayrin. 'Indi imtihaanaatun ba'da thalaathati asaabii'in wa lithaalika inni adrusu bijtihaadin! Laysa min al-kathiiri yahduthu huna fil-waqti l-haaliy. Inni faqat astariihu wa atahaddaru li'usbuu'in jadiidin. Atamanna an takuuni bikhayrin. Sa'atahaddathu ma'aki 'an qariib!_

The written version is the same whether you're addressing a male or a female, with one change: The word in red changes from *تكون* to *تكوني* if you are addressing a girl.


----------



## Mei

Hi, this is my try:

Ciao, Come ti senti? Io stó bene. In tre settimane mi vengono gli esamini e per questo sono estato studiando duramente! Per ora, no cé nessuna novitá. Solo riposandomi e aspettando una nuova settimana... Spero che ti senti bene, ci vediamo presto nel chat!


Hola, Com estàs? Jo estic bé. En tres setmanes tinc els exàmens i per això he estat estudiant molt! Per ara, no hi ha cap novetat. Només descansant i esperant una nova setmana... Espero que estiguis bé, a veure si xategem aviat!

Cheers

Mei


----------



## Whodunit

Mei said:
			
		

> Hi, this is my try:
> 
> Ciao, Come ti senti? Io stó bene. In tre settimane mi vengono gli esamini e per questo sono estato studiando duramente! Per ora, no cé nessuna novitá. Solo riposandomi e aspettando una nuova settimana... Spero che ti senti bene, ci vediamo presto nel chat!
> 
> 
> Hola, Com estàs? Jo estic bé. En tres setmanes tinc els exàmens i per això he estat estudiant molt! Per ara, no hi ha cap novetat. Només descansant i esperant una nova setmana... Espero que estiguis bé, a veure si xategem aviat!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mei


 
You should meantion that those are Italian and Catalan.


----------



## Mei

Whodunit said:
			
		

> You should meantion that those are Italian and Catalan.


 
Ups, sorry, thank you!    

Mei


----------



## amikama

mahaz said:
			
		

> Hey Amikama,
> would you like to re-write your translation into English? I mean that can you please right your Hebrew language's pronounciation in English...like i did. So that we could read what ypu have written..


I believe that another Hebrew speaker will transliterate it better that I  
(If no transliteration pops up in several days, maybe I'll try it myself.)


----------



## morgoth2604

amikama said:
			
		

> Here's my try in Hebrew:
> 
> If you're boy:
> שלום, מה שלומך? שלומי טוב. יש לי מבחנים בעוד 3 שבועות ואני לומד קשה! כאן לא קורה הרבה כרגע. אני רק נח ומתכונן לשבוע חדש... טוב, אני מקווה ששלומך טוב ואדבר איתך בקרוב! א
> 
> If you're girl:
> שלום, מה שלומך? שלומי טוב. יש לי מבחנים בעוד 3 שבועות ואני לומדת קשה! כאן לא קורה הרבה כרגע. אני רק נחה ומתכוננת לשבוע חדש... טוב, אני מקווה ששלומך טוב ואדבר איתך בקרוב! א


 
Shalom, ma shlomcha. Shlomi tov. Yesh li mivchanim beod shlosha shavu'ot ve'ani lomed kashe! kan lo kore harbe karega. Ani rak nach vemitkonen leshavua chadash. tov..., ani mekave sheshlomcha tov ve'edaber itcha bekarov!

Shalom, ma shlomech? shlomi tov. yesh li mivchanim beod shlosha shavu'ot ve'ani lomedet kashe! kan lo kore harbe karega. ani rak nacha vemitkonenet leshavua chadash. tov...ani mekava sheshlomcha tov ve'edaber itcha bekarov


ch - guttural kind of sound. similiar (though not the same) to versu*ch*en in german...deeper though.


----------



## miyavi-san

Hello, how are you? I am fine. My exams are in 3 weeks so i have been studying hard! There is nothing much going on here at the moment. Just resting and preparing for a new week.....well i hope you are fine and i will chat with you soon!'

Salut, comment sa vas? Je vais bien. Mes examens sont dans trois semaines alors j'étudis intensément. Il y a rien de spécial qui ce passe içi en ce moment. Seulement ce reposer et ce préparer pour une autre semaine......Alors, j'espère que tu te portes bien, je vais te parler plus tard.


----------



## mahaz

amikama said:
			
		

> I believe that another Hebrew speaker will transliterate it better that I
> (If no transliteration pops up in several days, maybe I'll try it myself.)


 
now i am happy as i have got it


----------



## Lev Yakupov

Cookie_Monster said:
			
		

> 'Hello, how are you? I am fine. My exams are in 3 weeks so i have been studying hard! There is nothing much going on here at the moment. Just resting and preparing for a new week.....well i hope you are fine and i will chat with you soon!'



Well, that's in russian:
Привет, как ты? У меня всё нормально. Через 3 ( три ) недели у меня экзамены, поэтому я упорно готовлюсь к ним! Сейчас здесь ничего особенного и не происходит: отдыхаем и готовимся к новой неделе... Чтож, я надеюсь, что у тебя всё в порядке, и мы поболтаем с тобой в скором времени!
Privet, kak ty? U menya vse normal'no. Cherez 3 ( tri ) nedeli u menya ekzameny, poetomu ya uporno gotovlus' k nim! Seychas zdes nichego osobennogo i ne proishodit: otdyhaem i gotovimsya k novoi nedele... Chtogh, ya nadeus', chto u tebya vse v poryadke, i my poboltaem s toboy v skorom vremeni!


----------



## morgoth2604

miyavi-san said:
			
		

> Hello, how are you? I am fine. My exams are in 3 weeks so i have been studying hard! There is nothing much going on here at the moment. Just resting and preparing for a new week.....well i hope you are fine and i will chat with you soon!'
> 
> Salut, comment sa ça vas va? Je vais bien. Mes examens sont dans trois semaines alors j'étudis j'étudie intensément. Il n'y a rien de spécial qui ce se passe içi ici en ce moment. Seulement ce se reposer et ce se préparer pour une autre semaine......Alors, j'espère que tu te portes bien, je vais te parler plus tard.


----------



## alby

'Hello, how are you? I am fine. My exams are in 3 weeks so i have been studying hard! There is nothing much going on here at the moment. Just resting and preparing for a new week.....well i hope you are fine and i will chat with you soon!'



Croatian:
Bok, kako si? Ja sam dobro. Ispiti su mi za tri (3) tjedna tako da sam puno učio! trenutačno nema ništa novoga ovdje. Odmaram se i pripremam za novi tjedan.... nadam se da si dobro i čujemo se uskoro....


----------



## DearPrudence

Salut, comment ça va? Je vais bien. Mes examens sont dans trois semaines alors j'étudie intensément. Il ne se passe rien de spécial en ce moment. Je me repose et me prépare pour une autre semaine......Alors, j'espère que tu te portes bien. On se parlera plus tard.
 
Not a great translation I'm afraid but not too bad.


----------



## mahaz

miyavi-san said:
			
		

> Hello, how are you? I am fine. My exams are in 3 weeks so i have been studying hard! There is nothing much going on here at the moment. Just resting and preparing for a new week.....well i hope you are fine and i will chat with you soon!'
> 
> Salut, comment sa vas? Je vais bien. Mes examens sont dans trois semaines alors j'étudis intensément. Il y a rien de spécial qui ce passe içi en ce moment. Seulement ce reposer et ce préparer pour une autre semaine......Alors, j'espère que tu te portes bien, je vais te parler plus tard.


You didnt mention the language


----------



## elroy

miyavi-san said:
			
		

> Hello, how are you? I am fine. My exams are in 3 weeks so i have been studying hard! There is nothing much going on here at the moment. Just resting and preparing for a new week.....well i hope you are fine and i will chat with you soon!'
> 
> Salut, comment *ç*a *va*?* Moi,* je vais bien. Mes examens sont dans trois semaines alors j'étudi*e* intensément. Il y a rien de spécial qui *s*e passe i*c*i en ce moment. Seulement *s*e reposer et *s*e préparer (I don't think this works because the person is talking about himself/herself.  I would suggest, "Seulement je me repose je me prépare...) pour une autre semaine......Alors, j'espère que tu te portes bien, je vais te parler plus tard.


 
Corrected a few typos and shared a doubt...


----------



## elroy

mahaz said:
			
		

> You didnt mention the language


 
It is French.


----------



## Elisa68

Mei said:
			
		

> Ciao, Come *stai*? Io st*o* bene. *Tra tre settimane devo fare gli esami* per questo *sto studiando moltissimo*! Per ora, no*n* *c'è *nessuna novit*à*. *Mi sto* *solamente* riposando e *preparando per* una nuova settimana... Spero che *tu stia* bene *e mi farò sentire *presto!


Mei, your Italian is very good!
Just minor corrections !


----------



## Mei

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Mei, your Italian is very good!
> Just minor corrections !


 
Well, thank you but I must confess that the italian translation is not mine  , I have a friend who his father is from Sicily. When I posted he was by my side and I ask him for the translation.  When I have any doubt I ask him but since this I will ask you and then I'll tell him, jejeje  

Cheers! 

Mei


----------



## Malla

Here it is in icelandic:
Halló, hvernig hefuru það? Ég hef það gott. Prófin mín eru eftir þrjár vikur, svo ég hef verið að læra vel. Það er ekki mikið að gerast hér í augnablikinu. Bara að hvíla mig og undirbúa mig fyrir nýja viku......jæja ég vona að þú hafir það gott og ég spjalla við þig bráðum!.


----------



## Yang

Cookie_Monster said:
			
		

> Can someone please translate this letter to their language!:
> 
> 'Hello, how are you? I am fine. My exams are in 3 weeks so i have been studying hard! There is nothing much going on here at the moment. Just resting and preparing for a new week.....well i hope you are fine and i will chat with you soon!'
> 
> THANK-YOU IN ADVANCE!


Chinese:
嗨，你好嗎？我很好。因為還有三個星期就要考試了，所以我最近都在努力用功。此刻這裡沒有什麼特別的事，不過就是為了新的星期做休息與準備。嗯，我希望你安好，還有我很快就會與你聊天！


----------



## yasemin

Cookie_Monster said:
			
		

> Can someone please translate this letter to their language!:
> 
> 'Hello, how are you? I am fine. My exams are in 3 weeks so i have been studying hard! There is nothing much going on here at the moment. Just resting and preparing for a new week.....well i hope you are fine and i will chat with you soon!'
> 
> THANK-YOU IN ADVANCE!


 
turkish:
merhaba, nasılsın? Ben iyiyim. 3 hafta içinde sınavlarım var, bu yüzden çok sıkı çalışıyorum! Şu sıralar buralarda olup biten çok şey yok. Yalnızca dinleniyor ve yeni bir hafta için hazırlanıyorum.... her neyse, iyi olduğunu umarım. Yakın zamanda laflarız.

 this's been a really free translation. i would express so, however, if i wanted to say these things in turkish


----------



## futaro

miyavi-san said:
			
		

> Hello, how are you? I am fine. My exams are in 3 weeks so i have been studying hard! There is nothing much going on here at the moment. Just resting and preparing for a new week.....well i hope you are fine and i will chat with you soon!'
> 
> Salut, comment sa vas? Je vais bien. Mes examens sont dans trois semaines alors j'étudis intensément. Il y a rien de spécial qui ce passe içi en ce moment. Seulement ce reposer et ce préparer pour une autre semaine......Alors, j'espère que tu te portes bien, je vais te parler plus tard.


Hola Miyavi-san!
Tu m´excuses si je corrige ton texte?
"Salut, comment ça va? Je vais bien. Mes examens sont dans trois semaines alors j´étudie intensément. Il n´y a rien de spécial par ici en ce moment. Seulement se reposer et se préparer pour une autre semaine.... Alors, j´espère que tu vas bien, je te parlerai plus tard."


----------



## natasha2000

Cookie_Monster said:
			
		

> Can someone please translate this letter to their language!:
> 
> 'Hello, how are you? I am fine. My exams are in 3 weeks so i have been studying hard! There is nothing much going on here at the moment. Just resting and preparing for a new week.....well i hope you are fine and i will chat with you soon!'
> 
> THANK-YOU IN ADVANCE!


 
Serbian:

Zdravo, kako si? Ja sam dobro. Ispiti mi počinju za 3 nedelje, tako da sad dosta učim! Trenutno se ništa posebno ne dešava. Samo se odmaram i spremam za sledeću nedelju... Nadam se da si ti dobro i da ćemo uskoro da čatujemo.


----------



## giselle113

chinese-
哈囉,你好嗎?我很好.還有三個禮拜就要考試了.所以我已經在用功讀書.目前這裡沒有什麼特別的事.就只是為下一個新的星期休息和做準備.恩..我希望你過的很好而且很快我就會跟你聊天!


----------



## Elieri

Cookie_Monster said:
			
		

> Can someone please translate this letter to their language!:
> 
> 'Hello, how are you? I am fine. My exams are in 3 weeks so i have been studying hard! There is nothing much going on here at the moment. Just resting and preparing for a new week.....well i hope you are fine and i will chat with you soon!'
> 
> THANK-YOU IN ADVANCE!



And here's in swedish:

Hej, hur är det? Allt är bra med mig. Mina prov är om tre veckor så jag har hårdpluggat! Det är inte mycket som händer här just nu. Jag bara vilar och förbereder mig för en ny vecka....hur som helst hoppas jag allt är bra med dig och vi hörs snart!


----------



## Metztli

Tino_no said:
			
		

> In Spanish:
> Hola, ¿Cómo estás? Yo estoy bien. Mis exámenes son en 3 semanas por lo que he estado estudiando duro. **No está sucediendo mucho aquí por el momento*. Solo descansando y preparándome para una nueva semana... Bueno espero que estés bien y chatearé contigo pronto.
> 
> *Please wait for another suggestions, no soy bueno traduciendo de inglés a español pero sí a viceversa.


 
** No ha pasado mucho por aquí, últimamente.


----------



## Fathom

Cookie_Monster said:
			
		

> Can someone please translate this letter to their language!:
> 
> 'Hello, how are you? I am fine. My exams are in 3 weeks so i have been studying hard! There is nothing much going on here at the moment. Just resting and preparing for a new week.....well i hope you are fine and i will chat with you soon!'
> 
> THANK-YOU IN ADVANCE!


Dutch:
'Hallo, hoe gaat het? Met mij gaat het prima. Mijn examens zijn over 3 weken dus ik ben druk bezig met leren. Er gebeurt niet veel hier op het moment. Alleen maar aan het uitrusten en me eigen aan het voorbereiden voor een nieuwe week. Nou, ik hoop dat het goed met je gaat en ik zal snel met je praten.'


----------



## Benjy

miyavi-san said:
			
		

> Hello, how are you? I am fine. My exams are in 3 weeks so i have been studying hard! There is nothing much going on here at the moment. Just resting and preparing for a new week.....well i hope you are fine and i will chat with you soon!'
> 
> Salut, comment *ç*a *va*?* Moi,* je vais bien. Mes examens sont dans trois semaines alors j'étudi*e* à fond. Il y a rien de particulier qui *s*e passe i*c*i en ce moment. donc je me repose et je me prépare à la semaine qui vient.....Alors, j'espère que tu te portes bien, je vais te parler plus tard (maybe something like bavarder would be better here.. but i'm jsut being picky ).


 
changed a few things based on elroys comments 

edit: added hard to read trippy colour. lime green


----------



## DareRyan

Cookie_Monster said:
			
		

> Can someone please translate this letter to their language!:
> 
> 'Hello, how are you? I am fine. My exams are in 3 weeks so i have been studying hard! There is nothing much going on here at the moment. Just resting and preparing for a new week.....well i hope you are fine and i will chat with you soon!'
> 
> THANK-YOU IN ADVANCE!



In Latin: "Salve, quid agis? Sum bene. Examenes mea in tertiis hebdomibus sunt sic gnotus sum bene. Multum in hoc momento non continguet. Quiesco solummodo, et paro ob bebdomem novum.....Hem, spero uti sis bene et fabulabo mox tecum!"


----------



## zlatha

Just a question about the translation into italian:
is it Spero che ti senti bene or spero che ti senta bene?


----------



## Jurate

Hello to everyone. Maybe it will be interesting and also useful somewhere in my own language - Lithuanian 

Labas, kaip tau sekasi? Man gerai. Po trijų savaičių laikysiu egzaminus, taigi mokiausi labai daug! Nieko įdomaus šiuo metu nevyksta. Tiesiog ilsiuosi ir ruošiuosi naujai savaitei. Taigi tikiuosi, kad tu laikaisi gerai ir mes greitai paplepėsime!

Good luck. Jurate


----------



## JimmySeal

zlatha said:
			
		

> Just a question about the translation into italian:
> is it Spero che ti senti bene or spero che ti senta bene?


I think you would use the second one, but Elisa68 changed it to Spero che *tu stia* bene, where stia is the present subjunctive of stare.



			
				Mei said:
			
		

> I have a friend who his *whose* father is from Sicily.


----------



## Jana337

> Originally Posted by *zlatha*
> _Just a question about the translation into italian:
> is it Spero che ti senti bene or spero che ti senta bene?_





			
				JimmySeal said:
			
		

> I think you would use the second one, but Elisa68 changed it to Spero che *tu stia* bene, where stia is the present subjunctive of stare.


One uses "stare" for a general question "How are you?". To use "sentire", I think one should have a reason to assume that the person was ill or something like it --> I hope you are feeling well (now) - Spero che tu ti senta bene.

Jana


----------



## macta123

Merey exam teen haftey mein hain/key baad hain.


----------



## parakseno

> 'Hello, how are you? I am fine. My exams are in 3 weeks so i have been studying hard! There is nothing much going on here at the moment. Just resting and preparing for a new week.....well i hope you are fine and i will chat with you soon!'



Romanian:

"Buna, ce mai faci? Eu sunt bine. Examenele mele sunt peste trei săptămâni aşa că am învăţat din greu! Nu se intamplă prea multe aici deocamdată. Doar mă odihnesc şi mă pregătesc pentru o nouă săptămână... Sper că eşti bine şi că vom vorbi în curând".


----------



## peubanni

'Hello, how are you? I am fine. My exams are in 3 weeks so i have been studying hard! There is nothing much going on here at the moment. Just resting and preparing for a new week.....well i hope you are fine and i will chat with you soon!

'I'm not sure if any more is needed but in Japanese (female/male)こんにちは、元気? (わたし/俺)は元気です。試験が三週間以内にあるんで、かなり勉強してます。あとは変わりばえがない毎日。休憩したり、次の週に向けていろいろと準備したり……とりあえず、XX(indicating the object: for the second person is rarely used in colloquial Japanese unless you want to make it rather vulgar and say "おまえ omae")が元気だといいな。じゃあ、またチャットしようねー!

Kon'nichiwa, genki? (Watashi/Ore) wa genki desu. Shiken ga sanshukan inai ni arunde, kanari benkyou shitemasu. Atowa kawaribae ga nai mainichi. Kyukeishitari, Tsugi no shu ni mukete iroiro to junbi shitari... Toriaezu, XX ga genki dato iina. Jaa, mata chatto shiyou ne!


----------



## futaro

Hi!
I don´t understand.
Shiken ga sanshukan inai ni arunde. Why inai? Isn´t negative? and arunde?

I look in the dictionnary for kyukeishitari and I found "queue" I don´t see the meaning.

Could you explain me?

Thank you

Futaro​


----------



## JimmySeal

inai - within (a certain period of time)
nde = node - "because"
kyuukei suru - rest, take a break


----------



## Encolpius

_Those were the days when a simple passage was translated into soooo many langauges. Well, things change. 
_
*Hungarian: *Szia, hogy vagy? Én jól vagyok. A vizsgáim 3 (három) hét múlva lesznek, ezért szorgalmasan tanulok. Itt most nem sok minden történik. Csak pihenek és készülődöm az új hétre...Nos, remélem, jól vagy és nemsokára beszélgetünk. 

[as literal as I could, but would change for more idiomatic]


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog:   Igan,pano ka na!Ako,mabuti naman.Sa ikatlong linggo pa may pagsusulit(eksam) na kami kaya nag aaral at nagbabasa akong mabuti..Sa ngayon, wala namang pagkakaabalahan dito, pahinga lang bilang paghahanda sa mga haharaping araw.palagay ko ayos ka lang dyan,padalhan kita ng mensahe at mag usap tayo sa internet ha!                                                           Magandang Araw!  Jurate


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*.

_Terve, miten menee? Minulla menee hyvin. Kokeet alkavat kolmen viikon päästä, joten olen opiskellut ahkerasti! Täällä ei juuri nyt ole tapahtunut kovin paljon mitään*. Olen vain lepäillyt (or: tässä ollaan vain lepäilty ja valmistauduttu) ja valmistautunut uuteen viikkoon... no mutta, toivon, että voit hyvin, ja ollaan yhteyksissä pian!

_*This sentence will possibly need some changes. _'Täällä ei ole tapahtunut kauheasti._' is way more natural.


----------



## AmideLanval

Tino_no said:


> In Spanish:
> Hola, ¿Cómo estás? Yo estoy bien. Mis exámenes son en 3 semanas por lo que he estado estudiando duro. **No está sucediendo mucho aquí por el momento*. Solo descansando y preparándome para una nueva semana... Bueno espero que estés bien y chatearé contigo pronto.
> 
> *Please wait for another suggestions, no soy bueno traduciendo de inglés a español pero sí a viceversa.


Hola, ¿cómo estás? Todo bien por acá. Como tengo exámenes en tres semanas, ando estudiando como un loco. Más allá de eso, pocas notícias. Ahora estoy descansando y preparándome para la semana que viene. En fin, ¡espero estés bien y nos hablamos pronto!


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Cookie_Monster said:


> Can someone please translate this letter to their language!:
> 
> 'Hello, how are you? I am fine. My exams are in 3 weeks so i have been studying hard! There is nothing much going on here at the moment. Just resting and preparing for a new week.....well i hope you are fine and i will chat with you soon!'
> 
> THANK-YOU IN ADVANCE!



Polish 

Witam, jak się masz? Czuję się dobrze . Moje egzaminy są za 3 tygodnie, więc ciężko się uczyłam / uczyłem  ! W tej chwili nic się tu nie dzieje. Po prostu odpoczywam i przygotowuję się do nowego tygodnia. 
Mam nadzieję, że u ciebie wszystko w porządku i że wkrótce z tobą porozmawiam!".


----------

